# could i have endometriosis



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, just after some advice, been ttc for 10 years now in these 10 years ive been on clomid, had 2 failed iui, 1 failed ivf  with zero fertilization,had infection screening done with me having BV infection and hubby having ureaplasma infection took antibiotics all clear now, our dr wants us to go for ivf again,but i think he should do a laproscopy to see if i have endometriosis as when i come on my period i get very bloated and im consyipated all the time, i have read that alot of people have endo with out any symptoms,my GP Will not do it, does anybody know how it will cost privately and if any one has been in similiar situayion to me and what did they do, thank u in advance for reading and replying.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are symptoms of endo, but have a look at the Endometriosis UK website, there is loads of information on there about symptoms.

The problem with endo is that it can have little, or no, symptoms, and that the symptoms don't often correlate to the extent of the problem. Drs are often reluctant to do a lap when pain isn't a problem: for me my periods are excruciating, and I have pain through most of the rest of the month, and i had to suffer for years before they would investigate. It commonly takes 7 years to get a diagnosis, but for me it was more than double that! Additionally, as there isn't seen to be an improved chance of success with ivf following having endo treated, and the adhesions caused by having the lap can cause more problems than they solve.

That being said, there is improved chances of naturally getting pg after a lap to treat endo. The problem is they don't really understand the link between endo and IF. 

Sorry, I haven't really helped! Can you have a second opinion at another clinic? Have you had a hysterescopy/hsg etc?

Good luck, hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, i have had the dye test to see if my tubes are clear, they are fine, im thinking of going to a different clinic, i thought of posting on here to see if any one else had the same problem as me.


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

I had no outward signs of endo, consequently I just ended up having an HSG which came back fine. However, 18 months later, when just about to start IVF, the consultant did an internal and could see endometriomas on each ovary. I then had a lap to sort out the cysts and have a general clean up and that is when they discovered I had stage III endo and that it was probably due to my scarred tubes that I hadn't been able to become pregnant. The HSG in my case, didn't tell the full story, as although my tubes were open, they were too badly damaged to allow the passage of egg and sperm.

I have no idea of the cost of a private lap unfortunately, as luckily mine was done on the NHS.

I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------

